# Lyft permanently deactivated me



## Ironhawk2 (Feb 24, 2017)

So this weekend I was driving a passenger home during a college football game. I was pulled over. I was doing nothing wrong. They were just looking for drunk drivers. Unfortunately I had a warrant for my arrest from another of county. So the cops had to wait for confirmation from this county to see if they wanted to come get me. Or they would of let me go. But they did want to come pick me up. So they arrested me. The charge was a bounced check I wrote to my land lord for 75 dollars. However I am totally not guilty and I'm able provide documentation to prove it. However lyft stated that I violated lyft's community guidelines. I did nothing wrong so I'm not sure what guideline I violated. It was a mistake on the police department. Not me. But lyft said that that are deactivating my account permanently. Without really asking or providing proof that I'm innocent of all charges. Any advice would be appreciated. Thank you


----------



## POOLKiller (Oct 5, 2016)

That sucks, but it’s a blessing for sure. Don’t be a slave for these pos companies.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

You did nothing wrong but you bounced a check to your landlord and had a warrant for your arrest? Did you not know there was a warrant?


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Ironhawk2 said:


> So this weekend I was driving a passenger home during a college football game. I was pulled over. I was doing nothing wrong. They were just looking for drunk drivers. Unfortunately I had a warrant for my arrest from another of county. So the cops had to wait for confirmation from this county to see if they wanted to come get me. Or they would of let me go. But they did want to come pick me up. So they arrested me. The charge was a bounced check I wrote to my land lord for 75 dollars. However I am totally not guilty and I'm able provide documentation to prove it. However lyft stated that I violated lyft's community guidelines. I did nothing wrong so I'm not sure what guideline I violated. It was a mistake on the police department. Not me. But lyft said that that are deactivating my account permanatly. Without really asking or providing proof that I'm innocent of all charges. Any advice would be appreciated. Thank you


The jails are full of those who have done nothing wrong.


----------



## james725 (Sep 14, 2017)

POOLKiller said:


> That sucks, but it's a blessing for sure. Don't be a slave for these pos companies.


blessing ? hes writing bad checks for 75 dollars, driving for lyft is the blessing


----------



## Ironhawk2 (Feb 24, 2017)

PTUber said:


> You did nothing wrong but you bounced a check to your landlord and had a warrant for your arrest? Did you not know there was a warrant?


No I had no idea. The check wrote did in fact bounce. He held on to the check for a month before cashing it. With my account fluctuating and plus my membership fees I was exactly short 45 cents and my account showed me negative -45 cents I deposited money to cover it. Unfortunately my bank returned the check anyway. Some times they cover it sometimes they. I texted him and told him about. And banks allow you to cash the same check 2 times. If the first one bounces. I told him that instead he just went to the cops. Without telling me.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

you got a F'd up landlord. i feel you.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Ironhawk2 said:


> ..... The charge was a bounced check I wrote to my land lord for 75 dollars. However I am totally not guilty and I'm able provide documentation to prove it. However lyft stated that I violated lyft's community guidelines. I did nothing wrong so I'm not sure what guideline I violated. It was a mistake on the police department. Not me. But lyft said that that are deactivating my account permanatly. Without really asking or providing proof that I'm innocent of all charges. Any advice would be appreciated. Thank you


This sounds almost identical to Uberman's situation....except that Lyft would never onboard him as a new driver because of a bounced check on his record. 

https://www.youtube.com/user/randyshear


----------



## Ironhawk2 (Feb 24, 2017)

The


LEAFdriver said:


> This sounds almost identical to Uberman's situation....except that Lyft would never onboard him as a new driver because of a bounced check on his record.
> https://www.youtube.com/user/randyshear


Thanks for the info bud. The link that you posted is about Referrals do you have another or do you know the title of his video. So it sounds like left will let you sign up as a new driver and do a back ground check on you. In my case the charges will be dropped so I will not have a bad check charge.


----------



## POOLKiller (Oct 5, 2016)

james725 said:


> blessing ? hes writing bad checks for 75 dollars, driving for lyft is the blessing


You are a newbie for sure. Lyft/Uber could never be considered a blessings. They are slave owners.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Yeah sorry to hear that. 

Time to go work on the plantation.


----------



## james725 (Sep 14, 2017)

yes i am a newbie, i was just saying for his situation it is a blessing.... uber and lyft are putting american people that are not qualified for good jobs to work, if you dont like making 10 bucks an hour then go back to school and do this part time 

just wish speaking english was a requirement of the job and they made drivers pay 50 bucks to go to a vaccine center and get drug tested every once in a awhile

i understand they are using us while they brand their names and put taxis out of business or close to it and then go driverless

even without lyft and uber the world would go in the direction of driverless anyway eventually

humans have no business behind the wheel of any vehicle period


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

How could you write a check and not know about it. You are given opportunities to fix the bounced check. They just don’t issue warrant right away. There is more to this than you are saying. Go work constructions, and take the jobs back from the Mexicans.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

It has been the experience of more than one person that there is no appeal from a Lyft de-activation.


----------



## Super (Nascar) Uberess (Mar 15, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> It has been the experience of more than one person that there is no appeal from a Lyft de-activation.


LYFT DOESNT CARE ABOUT THEIR DRIVERS. PERIOD. THEY DONT CARE ABOUT THE DRIVERS SIDE OF THE STORY. THEY ONLY CARE ABOUT THEIR REPUTATION IN THE EYES OF THE RIDERS. THEY TREAT DRIVERS LIKE MUSHROOMS. THEY KEEP US IN THE DARK AND FEED US SHIT AND WONT ALLOW US TO SEE WHAT GODFORSAKEN TOWN OR CITY WE ARE DRIVING TO OR PICKING UP FROM REGARDLESS OF HOW UNSAFE OR CRIME RIDDEN IT MAY BE. ALL THEY CARE ABOUT IS THE RIDER AND GETTING THEIR SLICE OF THE PIE!!!! THEY DONT CARE IF THE DRIVER STARVES OR GETS SHOT!!!! IF YOU TRY TO PROTECT YOURSELF BY CALLING THE RIDER AND IF THEY CANCEL, THEN YOU GET DEACTIVATED. LYFT CAN GO SCRATCH! I'M OUT!!!!!


----------



## buzzy77 (Aug 7, 2017)

This doesn't say much about the accuracy of Lyft's so-called background check, does it?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Ironhawk2 said:


> So this weekend I was driving a passenger home during a college football game. I was pulled over. I was doing nothing wrong. They were just looking for drunk drivers. Unfortunately I had a warrant for my arrest from another of county. So the cops had to wait for confirmation from this county to see if they wanted to come get me. Or they would of let me go. But they did want to come pick me up. So they arrested me. The charge was a bounced check I wrote to my land lord for 75 dollars. However I am totally not guilty and I'm able provide documentation to prove it. However lyft stated that I violated lyft's community guidelines. I did nothing wrong so I'm not sure what guideline I violated. It was a mistake on the police department. Not me. But lyft said that that are deactivating my account permanently. Without really asking or providing proof that I'm innocent of all charges. Any advice would be appreciated. Thank you


Go to https://www.reddit.com/r/Lyft/new/

Make an account, then search around got the lyft user that is an actual lyft employee(s), and see if they can help you. He/she seem to provide actual help from a states side person. You may not get an answer you like but at least you'll know you sure was heard.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

I have come back from a deactivation on Lyft before.
You have to be very persistent.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

*^^^^^^^^^^^^*Thank you for that bit of information. I will catalogue it. You would be the first one of whom I have heard who made it back from a Lyft de-activation.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

It was for excessive cancellations.
I just kept emailing them and leaned on my 4.96 rating as proof that they were making a mistake
After a few weeks of emailing them they let me in again.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Jo3030 said:


> I have come back from a deactivation on Lyft before.
> You have to be very persistent.


It help if you have a lyft hub in your city.I have emailing after a few email they just ignore you.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Super (Nascar) Uberess said:


> LYFT DOESNT CARE ABOUT THEIR DRIVERS. PERIOD. THEY DONT CARE ABOUT THE DRIVERS SIDE OF THE STORY. THEY ONLY CARE ABOUT THEIR REPUTATION IN THE EYES OF THE RIDERS. THEY TREAT DRIVERS LIKE MUSHROOMS. THEY KEEP US IN THE DARK AND FEED US SHIT AND WONT ALLOW US TO SEE WHAT GODFORSAKEN TOWN OR CITY WE ARE DRIVING TO OR PICKING UP FROM REGARDLESS OF HOW UNSAFE OR CRIME RIDDEN IT MAY BE. ALL THEY CARE ABOUT IS THE RIDER AND GETTING THEIR SLICE OF THE PIE!!!! THEY DONT CARE IF THE DRIVER STARVES OR GETS SHOT!!!! IF YOU TRY TO PROTECT YOURSELF BY CALLING THE RIDER AND IF THEY CANCEL, THEN YOU GET DEACTIVATED. LYFT CAN GO SCRATCH! I'M OUT!!!!!


Ouch! My ears!! I mean my eyes!


----------



## Super (Nascar) Uberess (Mar 15, 2017)

freddieman said:


> Ouch! My ears!! I mean my eyes!


GET A LIFE!


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Super (Nascar) Uberess said:


> GET A LIFE!


Get a new caps lock button!


----------



## Super (Nascar) Uberess (Mar 15, 2017)

freddieman said:


> Get a new caps lock button!


WHAT?????!!!!!! DID.....YOU......SAY???!!!


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Super (Nascar) Uberess said:


> LYFT DOESNT CARE ABOUT THEIR DRIVERS. PERIOD. THEY DONT CARE ABOUT THE DRIVERS SIDE OF THE STORY. THEY ONLY CARE ABOUT THEIR REPUTATION IN THE EYES OF THE RIDERS. THEY TREAT DRIVERS LIKE MUSHROOMS. THEY KEEP US IN THE DARK AND FEED US SHIT AND WONT ALLOW US TO SEE WHAT GODFORSAKEN TOWN OR CITY WE ARE DRIVING TO OR PICKING UP FROM REGARDLESS OF HOW UNSAFE OR CRIME RIDDEN IT MAY BE. ALL THEY CARE ABOUT IS THE RIDER AND GETTING THEIR SLICE OF THE PIE!!!! THEY DONT CARE IF THE DRIVER STARVES OR GETS SHOT!!!! IF YOU TRY TO PROTECT YOURSELF BY CALLING THE RIDER AND IF THEY CANCEL, THEN YOU GET DEACTIVATED. LYFT CAN GO SCRATCH! I'M OUT!!!!!


Why are you yelling at us ??


----------



## Super (Nascar) Uberess (Mar 15, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> Why are you yelling at us ??


I HAVE CATARACTS......HARD TO SEE THE FONT UNLESS ITS ALL IN CAPS....DOES THAT ANSWER YOUR RIDICULOUS QUESTION???!!!!! WHY DONT YOU WRITE LYFT INSTEAD AND ASK THEM WHY THEY ENJOY SCREWING THEIR DRIVERS, RATHER THAN WASTING YOUR TIME ADMONISHING ME FOR TYPING IN CAPS?????!!!!!



Super (Nascar) Uberess said:


> I HAVE CATARACTS......HARD TO SEE THE FONT UNLESS ITS ALL IN CAPS....DOES THAT ANSWER YOUR RIDICULOUS QUESTION???!!!!! WHY DONT YOU WRITE LYFT INSTEAD AND ASK THEM WHY THEY ENJOY SCREWING THEIR DRIVERS, RATHER THAN WASTING YOUR TIME ADMONISHING ME FOR TYPING IN CAPS?????!!!!!


PS.....I'M NOT YELLING "AT" YOU.....I'M YELLING "TO" YOU......BIG DIFFERENCE.....AND LET'S STAY ON POINT......OK!!!!??? GEEEZZZZ SO SENSITIVE........


----------



## Jcposeidon (Oct 3, 2017)

Ironhawk2 said:


> So this weekend I was driving a passenger home during a college football game. I was pulled over. I was doing nothing wrong. They were just looking for drunk drivers. Unfortunately I had a warrant for my arrest from another of county. So the cops had to wait for confirmation from this county to see if they wanted to come get me. Or they would of let me go. But they did want to come pick me up. So they arrested me. The charge was a bounced check I wrote to my land lord for 75 dollars. However I am totally not guilty and I'm able provide documentation to prove it. However lyft stated that I violated lyft's community guidelines. I did nothing wrong so I'm not sure what guideline I violated. It was a mistake on the police department. Not me. But lyft said that that are deactivating my account permanently. Without really asking or providing proof that I'm innocent of all charges. Any advice would be appreciated. Thank you


You bounced a check and didnt show for court. If you had proof then go to court thats why you have a warrant. What if lyft just decided not to pay you for driving a friday night. You'd be pissed and want compensation well so does your landlord.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Ironhawk2 said:


> So this weekend I was driving a passenger home during a college football game. I was pulled over. I was doing nothing wrong. They were just looking for drunk drivers. Unfortunately I had a warrant for my arrest from another of county. So the cops had to wait for confirmation from this county to see if they wanted to come get me. Or they would of let me go. But they did want to come pick me up. So they arrested me. The charge was a bounced check I wrote to my land lord for 75 dollars. However I am totally not guilty and I'm able provide documentation to prove it. However lyft stated that I violated lyft's community guidelines. I did nothing wrong so I'm not sure what guideline I violated. It was a mistake on the police department. Not me. But lyft said that that are deactivating my account permanently. Without really asking or providing proof that I'm innocent of all charges. Any advice would be appreciated. Thank you


Uhh...okay

Always fun and games until someone loses an eyeball.......


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Super (Nascar) Uberess said:


> I HAVE CATARACTS......HARD TO SEE THE FONT UNLESS ITS ALL IN CAPS....DOES THAT ANSWER YOUR RIDICULOUS QUESTION???!!!!! WHY DONT YOU WRITE LYFT INSTEAD AND ASK THEM WHY THEY ENJOY SCREWING THEIR DRIVERS, RATHER THAN WASTING YOUR TIME ADMONISHING ME FOR TYPING IN CAPS?????!!!!!
> 
> PS.....I'M NOT YELLING "AT" YOU.....I'M YELLING "TO" YOU......BIG DIFFERENCE.....AND LET'S STAY ON POINT......OK!!!!??? GEEEZZZZ SO SENSITIVE........


 It is not acceptable to type in all caps. It is yelling and considered extremely rude or did you not know that?
Also, if you have cataracts there is surgery for the problem. If your vision is compromised , should you be driving, especially at night ? Well, you are in NJ, at least my roads are safe. 
Ohhh, I contact Lyft often on various issues. Like everyone else, it falls on deaf ears. As for the subject of this post. Read between the lines. Beside the fact that he needs to learn to balance his check book there is 
more to the story then what is written.


----------



## Super (Nascar) Uberess (Mar 15, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> It  is not acceptable to type in all caps. It is yelling and considered extremely rude or did you not know that?
> Also, if you have cataracts there is surgery for the problem. If your vision is compromised , should you be driving, especially at night ? Well, you are in NJ, at least my roads are safe.
> Ohhh, I contact Lyft often on various issues. Like everyone else, it falls on deaf ears. As for the subject of this post. Read between the lines. Beside the fact that he needs to learn to balance his check book there is
> more to the story then what is written.


LISTEN LADY.....I DONT NEED ETIQUETTE LESSONS FROM YOU.....IF YOU DONT LIKE THE WAY I POST......TOUGH S$$T......DON'T READ IT......SIMPLE.....EVEN FOR YOU!!

OH... BTW.....I DON'T HAVE CATARACTS... I JUST THOUGHT THAT WOULD GET YOU OFF OF MY BACK..... BUT IT APPEARS AS THOUGH YOU HAVE NOTHING ELSE TO DO....GO READ A BOOK....FLY A KITE.....GET A LIFE???!!!

I, ON THE OTHERHAND, HAVE BETTER THINGS TO DO WITH MY LIFE THAN TO CRITIQUE HOW PEOPLE POST ON/IN A PUBLIC FORUM. OBVIOUSLY, YOU DON'T!!!


----------

